# MC500MT Ersatzteil oder alternative Front



## danomat (15. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab mir im Januar ein neues Gehäuse bei Proshop bestellt.  Jetzt bin ich langsam am herrichten für den geplanten neubau. Dabei fiel mir auf dass am Frontrahmen alle 4 kleinen Nasen abgebrochen waren.  Halten tuts ja trotzdem und dem Zwecks störts auch nicht, da ja die eigentliche befestigung durch die 6 Clips gewährleistet ist. Es rutscht halt 1mm hoch und runter wenn man dran wackelt, was mich aber nicht stört.  Eine RMA will ich auch nicht wegen so einer kleinigkeit machen, da ich 1. zuviel Aufwand damit habe  und 2. die beiden Windowteile schon mit Ätzpaste bearbeitet habe.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: 
1. : Gibt es den Rahmen als ersatzteil? Im offiziellen Shop finde ich nur die vordere Front, welche man schräg nach vorne klappen kann,  oder den Aufsatz wo das Meshgitter verbaut ist.  Den Rahmen leider nicht.

2. : Gibt es evtl eine alternative Front wo man zb beim 360er Radiator rgb Lüfter sichtbar verbauen könnte? Diese hier wäre perfekt, aber keine ahnung ob diese passt ( MasterBox Lite 5 Front Panel (with Black Trim) - Cooler Master Europe Store  )




Hier mal die defekten nasen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooler Master (19. März 2019)

*AW: MC500MT ersatzteil oder alternative front*

Hallo,
Wir bereuen, dass der Rahmen ein wenig beschädigt ist.
Könntest du uns die Serial-Nr. bitte mitteilen?
Danke 
--
Sylvain


----------



## danomat (19. März 2019)

Na das ging ja fix. Danke schonmal.  Rest klär ich dann per pn

Für den Rest zur Info: auf Facebook hat der support zum alternativen Rahmen schon geantwortet:  Gibt leider kein durchsichtiges Teil dass hier passt.  Die Front von der MAsterbox Lite 5 RGB passt nicht.


----------

